

Start your own hedge fund - maxtility
http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/fortune_archive/2006/08/07/8382584/index.htm

======
Prrometheus
Looks like a conference set up to extract fees from eager fools without
providing anything significant in return.

~~~
omouse
Aren't all conferences like that?

